# Eric



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

Can we PLEASE see a pic of that Goegious Luecistic WDB of yours?


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

yer, please please please: victory::notworthy:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

You talking to me? I only have a Albino WDB. I'm not sure if anyone actually has a leucistic anymore. I knew of one person but it was WC and died of old age and they never got it to produce.


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

*Thats the one.*

My mistake. Dawn wanted to see it so I thought I would ask.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Not a problem! I only6 have the same ol pics nothing new lately


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice pics, shame i gt me hopes up for a leusistic...never mind. the albino is really nice: victory:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Very very nice :no1:

Iv seen these for about £350 /£400 in the uk how much was yours ??


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

absolute stunner, i have one the same but its only young, im not into albino but these are so nice.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

How gorg!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

brian said:


> Very very nice :no1:
> 
> Iv seen these for about £350 /£400 in the uk how much was yours ??


There about $300-$450.00

I'm not sure anyone has a leucistic rattler of any species. If there is one somebody post pics please.

Eric G


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

*Thank you*

Gorgious snake. Dawn loved it.


----------

